# '88 Nissan Maxima Idle Problem



## Chile-Z (Aug 23, 2009)

So I'm just looking for some advice on what the problem most likely is.

I just purchased the Maxima from a towyard, and everything ran just fine. Perfect, in fact. Drove for a little bit, and decided to replace the plugs because it felt like it was misfiring. Did so, seemed to have fixed the problem.

And I'm not sure if it was coincidental or not, but i had to put it into reverse at about 1700rpm in a stopped position and it jerked back and died. So I tried to start it again, and it would turn over and run for a couple of seconds then die.

It was low on gas so I thought it might have been that. Got it down to the station and put some in, then continued driving while holding the rpm above 1k even while stopped to keep the engine running. After a few miles of high rpm it seemed to have cleared up a bit. The same day I picked up some fuel injector cleaner and put it in the tank. Another few miles and it seemed like it had helped, but not solved the problem.

To wrap it up, now it still has idling problems. When I start it cold, it won't idle at all. Once it warms up, it will idle for about 30 - 45 seconds before dying unless you hold the gas in slightly.

My thought it was varnish in the tank and the lines, but now I'm not sure.

Any ideas?

P.S. It's at the factory-set idle (900rpm Parked/Neutral & 600rpm In-Gear)


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

It sounds like it may be fuel related, almost as if its not getting enough pressure. You might want to try changing the fuel filter. Its cheap so you might as well start with the cheapest parts first.


----------

